# 98 autosleeper duetto battery fine but won't start?



## McGran (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi we just driven over 200 mile in an auto sleeper duetto 98 model when we stopped at home it wouldn't turn over tried again this morn still nothing when we spark the starter motor it will start after a few tries any ideas? where should we take it to get it fixed and ideas on cost, it been standing for a few months only having engine turned over thanks again.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Couple of possibilities spring to mind. First and most likely from what you say is a bad earth connection. Either loose battery terminal or more likely where the earth cable connects to the engine or body. Have a look under the bonnet for a cable that is just connected to either the bodywork or somewhere on the engine. Will probably be either a thick black cable or a braided metal cable.

If the engine starts or turns over from the battery being connected directly to the starter then I doubt if it is the alternator.

Other possibility is the starter solenoid, but my money would be on the earth connection first.

JohnW


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Your question would best be posted on the Ford Transit Forum website frequented by Transit enthusiasts and mechanics. The question should be asked on the Transit Mk5 forum.

You ask where to take it to be repaired without stating the area in which you live.


----------

